# Another train tree: it's the pitts!



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I'm in a tree mood, I thought I'd post this shot of a pittosporum tenuifolium, which I bought this summer. Looks like a great deciduous tree, although after several months of neglect--and still in its pot--its leaves are looking kinda faded andtoo light green for me. Maybe it needs feeding?

BTW, I dummied up the photo (very easy for a dummy) by placing my Railroad Avenue house on a piece of cardboard sprinlked with decomposed granite. That's my Hubley kit Model A, one of about a dozen I built when I was really enthusiastic about modeling (I am in my hibernation phase right now).


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the look of the tree and yes it looks a litle thirsty. Where did you get the model of the hubley. Is it a plastic model or what. Would like to get a couple for our layout. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, do you mind me using your picture on my web site under "Plants"? I have a section on misc. plants that can be used as trees. 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/plants-mainmenu-102/trees-misc-mainmenu-138* 



by the way, I have a fair amount of information on Rosemary on that page already.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, have at it. Glad to share. 

Pete, those Hubley kits are pot metal and were once (about 10 years ago) sold in hobby shops. But I believe that company went out of business or sold their molds to someone else. You can Google Hubley and see what ya get. The kits themselves were not too complicated, but the castings have a lot of flash on 'em so a Dremel tool is handy, although you could just use a file. Toward the end, I tried to mass assemble them, doing like three at a time, so I wouldn't have to go back to a certain stage several times, if ya know what I mean. I painted some with rattle cans, the rest with my airbrush. To help with authenticity, I relied on a book called "Henry's Lady," which has tons of photos of Model As in various trim. My only regret is that I didn't buy more coupes and sedans, because in real life, most of the cars I saw in the late 40s were that, as opposed to roadsters, and roadster pickup trucks (Hey, what did you expect to see in Buffalo, snow capital of the free world?). As far as reality goes, most real cars I saw were black and my favorites are still the two I have that are that color. In fact, it wasn't until after I read that book, and poked around at car shows, that I realized that the more expensive Model As had very colorful, two-tone paint jobs with contrasting wheel colors and pinstriping. And whitewalls, which weren't as popular as you might think, if ya look at some of the model cars some large scale guys have on their layouts. I really should dirty my cars up to make 'em look realistic, but they are so purty! Sorry to ramble. I'm old.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, am I supposed to send something or can ya just lift that image off MLS?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW, all of you, the photo was taken with a pretty good camera with a pretty good lens (Canon 50D, 24-105 mm zoom), but I was trying to blur the background of my wife's gazzania patch and got the depth of field way too short. So while the tree is sharp and so is the front of the house, the sharpness falls off after that. Really p--me off, as I consider it a bad reflection of my photographic skills. And yes, I am anal.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Joe, 

Just have to right clik over the image and chose "save image as" . . to any drive attached to a computer somewheres !


BTW nice lookin' tree and enjoy the auto ! 


Ya would think that some big low cost operator like maisto would somehow acquire the mold and mass produce but the generation buying die-cast at 'Wallys' tend to only want what they see on the road today. 

nite, doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, if you have a high resolution picture, I would prefer that, the higher the better, then I will crop for my site, I put 800 pixel wide on my site... 

So if you have it, please email to me... [email protected] thanks! 


Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, got it. Now men, to the Photoshop room!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe i will ask the question again. The hubley is it a die cast or a plastic model and where did you get it. Thanks for any information.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One cool pic. Thanks for posting it. later RJD


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By pete on 30 Nov 2010 03:24 PM 
Joe i will ask the question again. The hubley is it a die cast or a plastic model and where did you get it. Thanks for any information. 
Reread again, he mentions it above.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete 

They are Pot METAL. 

You can find them on Ebay


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Do a search for "Hubley," "Gabriel," and I forget there was one other brand these cars were marketed under. They go for anywhere from $25 - $70 depending on the feeding frenzy at the time. 

Later, 

K


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Which Cultivar of pittosporum tenuifolium is it please? They do vary in size

Thanks

Sam E


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete,

Hubbley were a line of die cast model cars from the 60's and maybe the 70's. Long since out of business but can be found at E-Bay.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responce on the hubbley.


----------

